# Cardiac Hermangiosarcoma



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah was diagnosed with cardiac hermangiosarcoma 15 days ago. What happened was we did our usual mile walk and 2 hours later he stood up and then laid himself down on the ground very quickly and wouldn't move. We took him to the emergency vet hospital where he was acting normal again but there was an arrhythmia present with pericardial effusion. But the amount of fluid in the pericardium was so small that the vet would not tap it. An echocardiogram was performed and a 1.5cm growth was found on his right auricle. After an abdominal ultrasound and lung x ray no other growths have been seen. The oncologist advised on having the growth on the heart removed plus doxorubicin that would give him on average 6 months. After much discussion and tears and heart to heart talks we have come to the conclusion that Jonah would not go through the ordeal. We are working with Jonah's holistic vet. He is getting 2 Yunnan Baiyao capsules twice a day and we are gradually working him up to 10000 mg of fungi perfecti turkey tail that is 55% polysaccharide and 2 tablets twice a day of dispel statis in the palace of blood. We can move to 2 Yunnan Baiyao 3 times a day if we want to. 
Jonah is celebrating day 15 and is getting even more spoiled than usual! I am so thankful each morning he awakes and is raring to go although the doctor does not recommend those long walks now. We go to a different park and just kind of mosey around and we drove to the beach a few days ago that he loves. He just didn't understand why I wouldn't let him run free. 
I realize that going this route in treatment may not assist in lengthening his life but he is not sick from chemo drugs and is not stuck in an oncology clinic all day awaiting his turn. Instead here he is in the pasture ready for the next fun thing.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

He is beautiful. I am so glad he has you as a parent.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope you have many days ahead of you with Jonah.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sounds like the right choice for you and Jonah. Wishing you all as heathy and joyous a time together as is possible to have.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

He’s a beauty. I hope Jonah feels well and happy and you enjoy your time together. He looks well loved.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's such a handsome boy. I think a choice for quality of days is good and I am glad you are feeling it is the right choice for Jonah. I wish you an amazingly long number of good days together.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I once had a dog with cardiac hemangio. She had an inch big tumor on her heart. The fluid was drained from her pericardium and we took her home. The tumor wouldn't stop bleeding, and by morning we said goodbye. If I had known about I'm Yunity back then I would have tried it. I've heard turkey tail mushrooms are good, too. I hope Jonah has a lot more time with you.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Jonah's diagnosis. I hope you get to enjoy many wonderful days with him.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I wanted to add a bit more detail to Jonah's story. Back in January of this year Jonah had an echocardiogram by a cardiologist and an abdominal ultrasound done because he just seemed a bit more sluggish than normal in the evenings and his body shape changed although he weighed the same. The heart was completely normal but a spot was found on the liver. We took Jonah back in late Feb. for a second abdominal ultrasound and the spot was gone everyone happy and was told to come back in 6 months for a recheck abdominal ultrasound. We didn't make the 6 month mark but the May abdominal ultrasound still remains normal. I guess this shows that pre hermangiosarcoma cannot be caught in its infancy stage since we had an echocardiogram done on him just 4 months prior and abdominal ultrasound done just 2 months prior.This is very disheartening.
The only health problem Jonah has had is IBD that was diagnosed by a colonoscopy since about 6 years of age.. This has been under complete control by his holistic vet. BTW adding weekly instead of monthly B12 shots has shifted his weight distribution back to normal and so we have had a normal, mischievous dog back.
It looks like we are going to start a good day 16 today!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Jonah, wishing you many precious times together.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am sorry you are going through this. The uncertainty is difficult.

In March 2016 my girl was diagnosed with a 6 cm tumour on her heart. Later confirmed to be hemangiosarcoma. She lived 152 days with no treatment. She had just been bred when diagnosed and lived long enough to whelp/nurse 9 
healthy puppies. I kept one of her daughters, who turned 4 last week.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Millie'sMom said:


> I am sorry you are going through this. The uncertainty is difficult.
> 
> In March 2016 my girl was diagnosed with a 6 cm tumour on her heart. Later confirmed to be hemangiosarcoma. She lived 152 days with no treatment. She had just been bred when diagnosed and lived long enough to whelp/nurse 9
> healthy puppies. I kept one of her daughters, who turned 4 last week.


Wow! That must be a record with no treatment! That must have been quite a bittersweet moment for you. I can only hope that Jonah will do as well. He is hanging in there and acts like his normal self.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I am crashed...


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah is still doing well and is quite playful. We plan on a beach trip tomorrow for a bit of fun and celebrate day 18 since his diagnosis.


----------

